# Längere Lebensdauer Halogenleuchtmittel



## Syntaxfehler (15 September 2006)

Hallo,

wir haben unser Treppenhaus mit ca 30 Halogenleuchtmittel ausgestattet. 230V/50 W hat eine. Seit 6 Monaten in Betrieb und jetz schon ca 10 Stück defekt.

Gibt es Halogenleuchtmittel die längere Lebensdauer haben? Ich habe gehört es gibt angeblich 230V/20 W Halogen, die die gleiche Lux Zahl strahlen wie 50 W über den Schirm ?

Gruß Syny


----------



## nade (16 September 2006)

Hallo,
ja es gibt Leuchtmittel wo weniger Leistungsaufnahme bei gleicher Lichtausbeute haben soll, das sind dann von Osram 35W die Licht bringen sollen wie 50W.
Allerdings währe eine Absenkung der Betriebsspannung auf zb 11,5W eine bessere variante für die Lebenszeit zu erhöhen.
wenn es nicht unbedingt Flutlichtbeleuchtung sein muß währe auch eine Teilweise umstellung auf die LED Leuchtmittel eine Alternative


----------



## knabi (17 September 2006)

Syntaxfehler schrieb:


> Ich habe gehört es gibt angeblich 230V/20 W Halogen, die die gleiche Lux Zahl strahlen wie 50 W über den Schirm ?


 Was bitte soll das heißen???




nade schrieb:


> Absenkung der Betriebsspannung auf zb 11,5W eine bessere variante für die Lebenszeit zu erhöhen


 
Absenkung auf 11,5V geht hier nicht, es ist von Hochvolt-Halogenlampen die Rede (230V/50W). Die dauernde Absenkung der Betriebsspannung unter den Nennwert bringt außerdem bei Halogenlampen ein Problem mit sich: Der Lampenkolben wird mit der Zeit schwarz (Metallablagerungen des Glühfadens), dieser Effekt wird unter Normalbedingungen (Nennspannung!) durch die Halogenfüllung verhindert.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## maxi (18 September 2006)

*Hallo*

Mag komisch klingen, habe dafür auch keine Physikalische Erklärung.

Wenn ich eine Halogenrähre erst einmal 1-2 Tage laufen lasse, durchgehend, geht die lange nicht kaputt.

Hoffe ist vielleicht hilfreich, musst halt austesten.

Grüsse


----------



## Syntaxfehler (18 September 2006)

Doch doch, 

solche Halogenleuchtmittel gibt es. Schaut mal auf den Link hier, hab sie gefunden !!

http://www.voltus.biz/oxid.php/sid/...t%2BLampen+Glasreflektor+DECOSTAR+IRC+Energy/

Gruß
Syny


----------



## afk (18 September 2006)

Syntaxfehler schrieb:


> wir haben unser Treppenhaus mit ca 30 Halogenleuchtmittel ausgestattet. 230V/50 W hat eine. Seit 6 Monaten in Betrieb und jetz schon ca 10 Stück defekt.


Das Problem im Treppenhaus ist meistens das häufige Ein- und Ausschalten der Beleuchtung, damit haben viele Leuchtmittel ein Problem.

Abhilfe bringen da evtl. die LED-Varianten, falls ca. 50cd pro Leuchte (mit 12 LEDs) ausreichen. 
Allerdings haben die (noch) einen ganz schön stolzen Preis !


Gruß Axel


----------



## knabi (18 September 2006)

@Syntaxfehler: Ich konnte nur mit Deiner Umschreibung nix anfangen, sorry  !

@Axel: Du hast recht, häufiges Einschalten "streßt" den Glühfaden. Da kann man mit Softstartern Abhilfe schaffen, beispielsweise mit Elektronischen Stromstoßschaltern von ELTAKO, die die Leuchtmittel langsam (etwa innerhalb einer Sekunde) "hochfahren"...

Gruß 

Holger


----------



## nade (18 September 2006)

Knabi stimmt. Hatte mich beim lesen in der Spannung vertan/überlesen.
Also die Halogen Hochvolt Leuchtmittel sind in sich schon ziemlich kurzlebig.
Das mit dem Eltako mit Softstart währe eine möglichkeit. Zu den Led´s habe mir selber 3 Stück in kombi mit 2 "normalen" zugelegt und weiterer nachteil von denen ist das die relativ Spotlite sind. also recht punktuell abstrahlen.
Also für den Weg zu sehen dürfte kein Problem sein, ehr wenn in dem Treppenhaus was gelesen werden sollte oder mehr als dämmriges Licht gebraucht würde.
Ist das Treppenhaus auf mehrere Stockwerke, weil 30 Leuchten klingt nicht nach gerade klein. Daneben halt auch die Frage Deckenleuchten oder Wandleuchten.
Also alles in allem würde ich da sagen weil die Halogen HV eh eine geringe lebensdauer haben wenn möglich auf andere Beleuchtung umrüsten oder halt Led´s wenn Ausleuchtung ausreicht oder mal mit dem Softstart probieren.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (19 September 2006)

*Dimmen?*

Hallo Syny,

Was hast du für ein Treppenhaus, 30 x 50W = 1,5kW, ein Hochhaus?

Meine Hofbeleuchtung (2x150W Halogen) dimme ich über einen Sensor-Dimmer (gabs mal als Angebot für 19,90DM im Hellweg-Baumarkt). Über einen Bewegungsmelder gebe ich die Spannung frei und über einen Helligkeitssensor steuere ich den Steuereingang des Dimmers bis zu einer bestimmten Helligkeit. D.h. die Halogenstäbe fahren stets langsam hoch und erreichen nie ihre maximale Leistung. Es sind zwar nur zwei Leuchtmittel, jedoch halten sie bereits seit fast 10 Jahren, obwohl unsere Katzen während der ganzen Nacht das Licht ein- und ausschalten. Dieselben Halogenstäbe in einem Baustrahler (nur Ein/Aus) fallen hingegen sehr sehr oft aus!

Vielleicht kannst du deine Beleuchtung auf eine ähnliche Weise hochfahren.




knabi schrieb:


> ..Da kann man mit Softstartern Abhilfe schaffen, beispielsweise mit Elektronischen Stromstoßschaltern von ELTAKO, die die Leuchtmittel langsam (etwa innerhalb einer Sekunde) "hochfahren"...


Das ist perfekt!


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Syntaxfehler (19 September 2006)

Hi,

ja ich werde mal nachschauen. Naja unser Gebäude ist ziemlich groß und ich glaube 30 halogenleuchtmittel reichen nicht... also das geht über 3 Stockwerke... aber in einer Rechteck Fassung sind immer 3 Halogenleuchtmittel drinnen im Abstand von ca 1,5 meter. Diese Leuchtmittel sind drehbar und beleuchten z.B. Plakate

wir haben im Jahr einen mit 6 stelligen Nullern kWh Verbauch... denke das fällt dann nicht soo auf bei diesen paar halogenstrahler... wenn im Technikum alle Anlagen laufen ist das ne Schleichmenge von ein Regelventil soo ein paar Halogenstrahler ... und wenn der höchste Chef solche Designer Leuchten haben möchte, bekommt er sie natürlich... alle ziehen ca 10 Ampérly 

Nur ich bin es leid die scheiss Dinger zu wechseln, vorallem in so einen Zyklus... ich muss auch von einer Treppe aus diese Leuchtmittel wechseln, mit Hilfe einer Stufenbaren Leiter, da schaut man dann 3 Stockwerke tief von ganz oben... na klasse ... 

Gruß Syny


----------



## nade (19 September 2006)

Syntaxfehler schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ja ich werde mal nachschauen. Naja unser Gebäude ist ziemlich groß und ich glaube 30 halogenleuchtmittel reichen nicht... also das geht über 3 Stockwerke... aber in einer Rechteck Fassung sind immer 3 Halogenleuchtmittel drinnen im Abstand von ca 1,5 meter. Diese Leuchtmittel sind drehbar und beleuchten z.B. Plakate
> 
> ...


Also "Dekobeleuchtung".Probier mal ob du da nicht zum Testen mal für eine Leuchte LED Leuchtmittel holen kannst und dann mal sehen ob dies weil ehr Spotlitemäßig nicht in der Lichtfarbe weiß seinen Ansprüchen gerecht wird.
Derweil Designerleuchten mit Leuchtmittel das auch Rot, Grün, Gelb oder Blaues Licht abstrahlt währe doch evtl auch sowas wo ihm zusagen könnte.
Würde zwar bei dem Stromverbrauch nicht wirklich auffallen und auch nicht wirklich die längere Lebensdauer außer das du deine Zeit sinnvoller einsetzen könntest.
Wenns ausleuchtungsmäßig Funktionieren sollte bring halt das Argument der geringeren Wartungsintensität.


----------

